# NAD 910 A/V processor - Remote Control Frequencies



## bonesonline (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi
I have a Nad 910 with no remote. I want to program a universal remote to use with the unit. Does anyone know where I can get the frequencies?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you ever find these Gareth?

You might check Remote Central.


----------

